# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Want to Prevent Deca/Tren Dick

## Papa Smurf

Have already been told by a well respected member on this board to run Caper along with any 19 nor (deca /tren ) to prevent the dreaded limp noddle. Want to here from you guys on cycle that have some experience with this and any other agent that works for you.

Compound, amount, how often.



Thanks!

----------


## Dukkit

yes. run caber

read this thread

all the info you need to know on caber

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...n+caber+thread

----------


## redz

I think you are talking about Cabergoline aka caber. I find it to be very effective but thats not really the reason I take it. You need to run test with 19-nors to avoid deca dick. Caber is just good for keeping prolactin sides away.

----------


## Dukkit

> I think you are talking about Cabergoline aka caber. I find it to be very effective but thats not really the reason I take it. You need to run test with 19-nors to avoid deca dick. Caber is just good for keeping prolactin sides away.


hmm. so your saying that all ppl need to do is run Test with any 19-nor and that prevents deca /fina dick??

err. wrong.

you say caber is good for keeping prolactin sides away.. well "deca dick" is a prolactin side

increase in prolactin leads to your penis not being able to get hard. prolactin is the hormone that causes that.

----------


## Dukkit

at least thats what i think

----------


## Papa Smurf

Im sorry guys, I am running 500mg Cyp to 300mg Deca . Test is always included with every cycle. This is my first deca run and Im startin to get the limp noddle effect. Have viagra to counter, but I only use that for LONG TIME FUN! Plus it damn expensive!

Hope this helps!

----------


## redz

I think you can get a limp noodle from just not having any test as well. Though prolactin obviously doesnt help this. In any case its not relevant as he is taking test. Definitely use some caber.

----------


## RANA

I used caber while I was on tren and it helped.

----------


## Fe_Myofibril

Im running tren and prop right now day 16, no problem.

----------


## Papa Smurf

Got some caber on order, thanks guys for all the help, you know who you are.
Noticed my source doesnt have caber, but they do carry Bromocriptine. Would this be as good as caber?

States that it is a treatment for high prolactin and helps sex drive. Just tryin to teach ole dog some new tricks!

----------


## chuckt12345

should be ok at 300mg wk but you never know

----------


## Dancer

> Got some caber on order, thanks guys for all the help, you know who you are.
> Noticed my source doesnt have caber, but they do carry Bromocriptine. Would this be as good as caber?
> 
> States that it is a treatment for high prolactin and helps sex drive. Just tryin to teach ole dog some new tricks!


Bromo worked well for me. It is an effective prolactin treatment measure 

I heard you had some problems with one of the smurfs?

----------


## alpmaster

I am running 500mg/week of test, and still got a decreased libido from Tren , so please none of this "test saves all" stuff.

I also had a little leaky nips, and have been running Bromo for 2 weeks now, and no signs of it helping any. I would go for Caber, but Bromo is so available and 100x cheaper, bah.

----------


## Mooseman33

i would not run decca again without caber. i ran test 600mg and decca 400mg and my dick about fell off...
i will never make that mistake again, def. run the caber bro.....

----------


## Papa Smurf

> Bromo worked well for me. It is an effective prolactin treatment measure 
> 
> I heard you had some problems with one of the smurfs?


 :Haha:  Yea thats "OG" smurf we ran him outta the hood long time ago!

----------


## RANA

Smurf check your PM's

----------


## beatupathelete

Hey guys, I'm new here & have been researching about how to run a tren cycle. Where is the best place to purchase caber and other supps for pct?

Thanks for the help and this site is great?

----------


## john1181

Tren will still give u limp dick for a while after the cycle even with caber...i was taking test prop at 100mg/day, tren ace 100mg/day, caber, proviron and adex as an ai and still after the cycle while and after pct i had erection problems..you will be lucky not to!

----------


## peachfuzz

on deca currently and have never been hornier.

test proviron and caber is quite the combination.

----------


## operationgetbig

tren screwed me up big time. ive been off tren for about a month and just running test/proviron /caber and some viagra. this past week i've been having rock hard erections and crazy sex drive. tren dick was the absolute worst side effect i've ever gotten.

----------


## RANA

I'm coming to the end of my 1st week of PCT after my tren A/prop cycle. I used caber and I am still hard as a rock. I had no issues with Tren.

----------


## hockeyguy

3 weeks left of tren A/Test E. Early on got it with the limp dick ordered some caber and it has helped but still not the way it once was. Able to get it up but getting a full erection is limited. Only have the liquid caber

Wondering if those that are/have used caber have noticed a difference from pill to liquid form?

----------


## peachfuzz

pill is all i would trust. i would be leery of research caber.

----------


## RANA

> pill is all i would trust. i would be leery of research caber.


I was and am taking liquid caber and have had no issues to this point.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Everyone reacts differently to the progesterone effects of deca and tren . Tren turns some people into porn stars while deca just kills their sex drive. Caber will help but deca can still lower your sex drive and sensitivity down under. Some who are sensitive to tren related side effects have had succes running 300 mgs of masteron per week with caber and test.

----------


## Dukkit

> Everyone reacts differently to the progesterone effects of deca and tren. Tren turns some people into porn stars while deca just kills their sex drive. Caber will help but deca can still lower your sex drive and sensitivity down under. Some who are sensitive to tren related side effects have had succes running 300 mgs of masteron per week with caber and test.


ive ran caber with both deca and tren cycles

and it works wonders

ive had deca dick on deca and loss of sex drive with tren...

caber makes me all better

lol

but yes.. everyone is different and tren can affect some in such a fashion as making them super horny. 

so its just a thing you need to experiment with

run a cycle of deca and tren but keep caber on hand. 

if any negative sides pop up. start the caber

i dont run a 19-nor cycle without caber now

----------


## liftpro

> Hey guys, I'm new here & have been researching about how to run a tren cycle. Where is the best place to purchase caber and other supps for pct?
> 
> Thanks for the help and this site is great?


http://www.ar-r.com/

----------

